# Urban Beacon Practice



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw this on TGR today. Surprised that killz didn't mention this. In either case looks like a good time. I'm pretty sure the girlfriend and I are going to go to this.



> Snow's falling on the higher peaks and it's that time of year to slap some new batteries in the beacons and practice your locating skills! We will be setting up a beacon practice course in Commons Park next Friday evening. The evening will include a quick refresher lecture on locating procedures and then practice sessions on both single burial and multiple burial courses.
> 
> Meet at the pedestrian bridge in Commons Park at 5:30 PM. Bring your own avalanche beacon and maybe some beer if your so inclined. If your running late, we'll hopefully be in the large grassy area just south of the pedestrian bridge, so we'll be easy to find. We'll be working on our skills until dark. This event is free. Hopefully, this will becomes a bi-monthly event or monthly event until the snow flies!
> 
> We will also be raffling off a door prize to one lucky beacon searcher


There is also a Facebook page for the event: https://www.facebook.com/events/577459702321662
I didn't see this posted on berthoudpass.org, just TGR and Facebook. Look's like it's free but I'm not sure if you need to be a FOBP member to attend. 

Anyone else plan on going?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Acro, I forgot to put it up yesterday for some weird reason. 

It should be a good time. Hans and crew are a ton of fun and they'll go over some search techniques that may not be familiar to you.

I would be there but I'll be on a plane. The FOBP events are starting to ramp up. If this pattern holds we could very well be off to an early start this season. Time to refresh your skills for sure.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

No one else is going to this? :dunno:

With all the recent talk of backcountry and splitboarding, I thought there would be more enthusiasm for this from some of the front range folks around here.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aka, linville, snowklinger, where are you?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Are we the only 4 from around the Denver area? 

I swear I thought there was more.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are more for sure. There are guys who I am leaving out. Fobp will draw a decent number at this event. Go to and grab Hans ass and let him know Gary said "high". It'll be fun wish I could go.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea I'm way behind the curve with being ready for the season, my boards are full of holes, need some pants that don't regard water like a sponge....car work, tires...fuck....

I've been working a ton so I wont have to in about 6 weeks.....


----------

